
Bitcoin ad banned for having a log scale - rmm
https://www.asa.org.uk/rulings/hdr-global-trading-ltd.html
======
floatingatoll
> We understood that such scales were a valid and useful way of presenting
> data; particularly when there was a need to show very large changes or rates
> of change over long time periods. However we considered that at least some
> specialist knowledge of that type of scale would be needed to interpret the
> graph and that, in the absence of clear explanatory information, the graph
> was unlikely to be familiar or readily understandable to the national
> newspaper audience to whom the ad was directed.

